# Meine Geberstange :-) Eigenbau !



## Lonny (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

So ich habe mal wieder etwas Zeit gehabt  und da ich mir ein neues Lot zugelegt habe musste ja auch eine neue Geberstange her :q Die Stange besteht aus 3 teilen um sie auch an andere Boote Anzupassen !
Material der Stange ist : Niro
Material der Klemmbrüche: Alu 

Die Bilder Vom Echolot Koffen Folgen so bald dieser Fertig ist :q




MFG: Daniel


----------



## Lonny (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Und noch ein par


----------



## Heilbutt (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Sieht gut aus!!!! #6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Jungferntaler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Fein fein, aber das ist wohl 100% Marke Eigenbau und nichts ausm Baumarkt, oder!? #6


----------



## Lonny (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hallo,

Das ist zu 98,5 mein Eigenbau !!!! Das einzige was ich Fertig aus dem Lager genommen habe sind die PVC Schrauben gewesen 



Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Meine Gebermontage fürs Schlauchboot (mit Heckspiegel)  :q:q:q

"Zementanker" + "Schräubchen"





Zwinge mit Schräubchen,Geflochtener Schnurr und Panzertape


----------



## Frieder (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hallo Lorenz,
haste gut und sauber hinbekommen. #r

Aber was ist, wenn die Scheuerkante breiter ist, bzw der Rumpf dicker ist ..... ?  ;+


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hi


Frieder schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn die Scheuerkante breiter ist, bzw der Rumpf dicker ist ..... ?  ;+


Geh in den Baumarkt und guck einfach was passt! Da gibts soviele Metallteile die man in irgendeiner Form verwenden könnte...Ich hatte auch keinen konkreten Plan,bin nicht sonderlich begabt bzw. hab kein Schweißgerät oder ähnliches zur Verfügung und hab einfach mal geguckt was eventuell passen könnte!

Mit einer Zwinge,einem L-förmigen Teil und einem 4 Kant Stab kann man sicher auch für ein paar Euro was zusammenschustern :vik:
Eventuell mit der Zwinge ein kleines Brettchen am Spiegel befestigen und daran dann irgendwie in irgendeiner Form den Geber oder eine Art Geberstange montieren... |rolleyes#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

@ Lonny

Tolle Arbeit! #6

So hab ich meine Geberstange zusammen gebraten, für diverse Rümpfe 
und Scheuerleisten hab ich im Echolotkoffer immer ein paar unterschiedliche
Bongossiklötze dabei.


----------



## Nitro (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Schöne Ideen habt ihr,kann man sich schön was abschaun.

@Lonny 

Sieht sehr sauber aus würde aber oben in der Geberstange noch eine Bohrung machen
für ein Sicherungsstift,wenn sich die Schraube losviebriert dann rauscht sie ab und die VA Stange ist kein Leichtgewicht.Wenn du Pech hast reist das Kabel mit ab.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hi Leute! Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp, wie man eine Stange am BB befestigen kann??? Ich habe ein Guideline Bellyboat - Pontoon Kick Boat... :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp, wie man eine Stange am BB befestigen kann??? Ich habe ein Guideline Bellyboat - Pontoon Kick Boat... :m



Da habe ich schon bei einigen gesehen das sie den Geber in einer Styroporplatte befestigen und neben sich an kurzer Leine schwimmen lassen, wie ein Beiboot.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hey Dennis!

Ich würde das nicht mit einer Stange sondern mit einem Streifen 
VA Blech oder zur Not Alu machen, dass die selbe Form wie der Ponton hat. 

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich das mit einem Gurt sichern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon bei einigen gesehen das sie den Geber in einer Styroporplatte befestigen und neben sich an kurzer Leine schwimmen lassen, wie ein Beiboot.



Das wäre ne Idee!!! Wenns auch klappt, wäre das genial. Das schau ich mir mal genauer an... Danke MS :vik:


----------



## loki73 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

hier im verein hat einer den geber auf ein kunstoffplätchen geschraubt und das echo gegenüber. das ganze ist mit zwei schmalen gurten mit klippverschluß gesichert. die gurt sind wie die bei den rucksäcken, halt nur etwas schmaler.

ich hab den geber auf ein stück holz geschraubt und das echo mit dem holz  einfach mit zurgurt befestigt. sieht etwas wild aus, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Dennis!
> 
> Ich würde das nicht mit einer Stange sondern mit einem Streifen
> VA Blech oder zur Not Alu machen, dass die selbe Form wie der Ponton hat.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht... Spitze Kanten usw... ??? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Keine Angst, 3-4mm Blech an den Kanten rund geschliffen schneidet nichtmal warme Butter 

Siehe zum Beispiel das Blech am Fuße meiner Geberstange (Bild oben).


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



loki73 schrieb:


> ich hab den geber auf ein stück holz geschraubt und das echo mit dem holz  einfach mit zurgurt befestigt. sieht etwas wild aus, aber es funktioniert.



So hatte ich das auch, aber irgendwann quillt das Holz ja auf.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Keine Angst, 3-4mm Blech an den Kanten rund geschliffen schneidet nichtmal warme Butter
> 
> Siehe zum Beispiel das Blech am Fuße meiner Geberstange (Bild oben).



Diese Option werd ich mir auch mal reinziehen... Es muss sich jedenfalls mal was ändern im Bezug auf Geber am BB !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Oder Du nimmst anstatt des Holzbrettes ein IKEA 0815 Küchenbrettchen auf Kunststoff.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst anstatt des Holzbrettes ein IKEA 0815 Küchenbrettchen auf Kunststoff.



Es sollte schon professionell aussehen mein Bester!|bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Das kennst man ja garnicht von Dir 

duckundrenn.....


Spaß bei Seite, wenn Du die Möglickeit hast mach das mit dem VA. Sieht 
gut aus ist stabil und kostet nüschte außer einem Danke beim Schrotti.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Wir sprechen uns noch ... Ich will keine Brote aufm Wasser schmieren, ich will pumpen....


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*







Was sind denn das für Pflänzchen da im rechten Bildrand? |rolleyes

Duck und wech....


----------



## Frieder (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Pflänzchen da im rechten Bildrand? |rolleyes
> 
> Duck und wech....



Sieht aus wie Tomaten ...  |rolleyes

Aber Du sollst nicht auf die Pflänzchen achten, sondern auf das Metallteil .... !  #y


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Nette Montage ,sieht gut aus.
Ich habe den Geber einfach auf ein 3 cm dickes Brett geschraubt, die Länge so bemessen das der Geber einen halben cm über dem Bootsboden im Wasser ist, das Brett passt genau unter die Kante vom Boot und das ganze mit einer Schnellspannzwinge am Heck befestigt.
Passt von der Länge her an fast alle Boote mit Kurzschaftmotor


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*



Frieder schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Tomaten ...  |rolleyes
> 
> Aber Du sollst nicht auf die Pflänzchen achten, sondern auf das Metallteil .... !  #y



Ich liebe Tomaten, aber die brauchen mehr Licht! 

Spaß bei Seite, sieht super geil aus (das Metallteil), besser wie ausm Laden!!! Wenn Du die in Serie bauen würdest, könntest Du den einen oder anderen guten Euro machen (mal so als Tip) #6


----------



## Lonny (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hallo,

Danke Danke für die Blumen :l meinen Koffen ahbe ich auch schon angefangen  Stelle noch ein Par Bilder rein 

Achja es 100 Punke es sind die Tomaten meiner Muter  ich mag die Dinger gar nicht #d

@Nitro : Super Idee wirt noch Verbessert 


Daniel


----------



## Lonny (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

So nun die Ersten Bilder Vom Koffer noch ist nicht all zu Viel Geschehen aber der Anfang ist geschafft  Aber wenn ich aus Norge wieder komme gehts weiter


----------



## Lonny (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Und noch ein Paar


----------



## Frieder (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Habe mal die Idee von _*Torsk_NI *_aufgegriffen und noch etwas verfeinert_*.
*_Der Kollege, der das Ding geschweißt hat, hat noch einen Fehler gemacht.
Das Vierkantrohr sollte nicht mit der Zwinge verschweißt werden.
Ich wollte die Zwinge auswechselbar machen, dazu sollte der Backen der Zwinge in das Vierkant eingeführt werden.

Aber ist trotzdem ganz gut geworden ... oder ???

Muß mir jetzt nur noch ein paar Holzklötzchen zum unterlegen sägen, da ja die Bordwände nicht zum rechten Winkel zum Wasser stehen und um die Scheuerkante zu überwinden.


----------



## Zanderzeit (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hier mal meine Geberstange Marke Eigenbau.Ist heute fertig geworden...

Bin schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich ;-) Sieht aus wie die von verschiedenen Händlern, meine ist aber selber gezeichnet und gebaut...


----------



## mgrabau (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Guten Tag zusammen hatte mir auch vor eine Selber zu Bauen habe dann aber bei Askari eine für 25 Euronen gesehen und die mitgenommen also ich finde das Teil für den Preis echt gut wenn ich übeerlege das ich fürs selber Bauen mit Zeit und Material vieleicht sogar mehr als 25 Euro investiert hätte.
mfg
Mario


----------



## Zanderzeit (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Das will nicht so klappen mit den Fotos. Hier sind sie aber drin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158279


----------



## ichbinauchda85 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Geberstange  Eigenbau !*

Hallo Leute...ich habe ein Echolot Cuda 300...hab mir das soweit es bereits ging ( wegen zeit etc. ) zum portabelen umgebaut
nun habe ich mir erstmal die maße geholt...
als transport kiste habe ich eine Kühlbox gewählt...da ich nicht möchte das die 2 batterien auf den boden der box rumstehen baue ich eine bodenplatte ein mach dort für jede batterie eine fräsrille sodas die nicht verrutschen können...
( an dieser stelle sei gesagt das ich mit einem normalen ruderboot angel )
anschließend baue ich mir eine " 2. Etage" ein wo ich dann das Echolot anschraube...

Nun Mein Problem ist mit dieser Geberstange..ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll... da ich nix an den boot anschrauben darf kommt eine Schraubverbindung irgendwie nicht in frage...nun hatte ich gedacht, ich nehm eine Stange VA oder so...und setz dort unten den Geber ran...aber wie befestigen???also die Stange selbst und den Geber? 

Hab da eine Anleitung gesehen im netz mit so ein Saugnapf dingen^^ da ich ja mit meinem ruderboot keine 22knoten schaffe, kann die stange ja wohl etwas länger sein oder ist das relativ egal wie lang so ein ding ist??
Dazu wollte ich dann oben an der Stange noch 2 Rutenhalter montieren...


----------

